# Very Good Creme De Cassis Liqueur



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2016)

I just bought a bottle of this excellent, rich blackcurrant sipping liqueur.  Years ago we enjoyed it and used to put it in hot cocoa in the winter time, also great for slowly sipping.  It's around $30 a bottle, the way we drink it, it lasts a long time.  http://www.lheritier-guyot.com/gamme/creme-de-cassis-de-dijon



> The real Crème de Cassis de Dijon Heir-Guyot, developed by macerating blackcurrants in alcohol, no flavors, colors or preservatives added. The flagship reference Heir-Guyot, ideal for making the famous white-currant, but also catering for all the cocktails.
> 
> *Characteristics :*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 28, 2016)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Redd (Sep 28, 2016)

Never had it and like the idea of adding it to cocoa. I like a splash cherry brandy added to cocoa too.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 28, 2016)

Sounds delicious. It could make enduring winter a bit more tasty!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2016)

My husband poured a little over his vanilla bean ice cream, he said it was very good.


----------

